#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Driedaags benefiet voor de bouw van de nieuwe moskee

## Noor Deen

- Live uitzending op islaam.tv
- Diverse sprekers
- Q&A live met geleerden
- BBQ 
- Bekeringsverhalen
- Recitaties
- Workshops
- Live donaties met ophaalservice
- Verkoop van boeken en islamitische producten
- Springkussen voor de kinderen
En nog veel meer...

----------

